

Ask HN: Where can I find objective news? - aroman

I am looking for an online on on-TV source to get world, US, and economic news which is as unbiased as possible.<p>Obviously I acknowledge the impossibility of being totally &quot;unbiased&quot;.<p>Nevertheless, there surely must exist a service or website which strives to present information as objectively and factually as possible, right?<p>Perhaps I&#x27;m looking for a digital Walter Cronkite?
======
dragonwriter
The best approximation of unbiased news you can get is to get news from
multiple sources, understand as best as you can the biases that influence
them, and do some of your own digging on items of interest.

------
quail
From you. You need to make your news objective by staying out of filter
bubbles and referencing multiple sources.

